# [gelöst] Problem mit mesa-18.1.6

## Schattenschlag

Hallöchen 

Hab vorhin ein update gestartet und dann kann folgende Meldung

```

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=media-libs/mesa-9.1.6[egl,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]" has unmet requirements.

- media-libs/mesa-18.1.6::gentoo USE="classic dri3 egl gallium gbm llvm nptl opencl -bindist -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -gles2 -openmax -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -wayland -xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-freedreno) -i915 -i965 (-imx) -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    opencl? ( any-of ( video_cards_r600 video_cards_radeonsi ) )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    d3d9? ( dri3 gallium ) llvm? ( gallium ) opencl? ( gallium llvm any-of ( video_cards_r600 video_cards_radeonsi ) ) openmax? ( gallium ) gles1? ( egl ) gles2? ( egl ) vaapi? ( gallium ) vdpau? ( gallium ) vulkan? ( any-of ( video_cards_i965 video_cards_radeonsi ) video_cards_radeonsi? ( llvm ) ) wayland? ( egl gbm ) xa? ( gallium ) video_cards_freedreno? ( gallium ) video_cards_intel? ( classic ) video_cards_i915? ( any-of ( classic gallium ) ) video_cards_i965? ( classic ) video_cards_imx? ( gallium video_cards_vivante ) video_cards_nouveau? ( any-of ( classic gallium ) ) video_cards_radeon? ( any-of ( classic gallium ) gallium? ( x86? ( llvm ) amd64? ( llvm ) ) ) video_cards_r100? ( classic ) video_cards_r200? ( classic ) video_cards_r300? ( gallium x86? ( llvm ) amd64? ( llvm ) ) video_cards_r600? ( gallium ) video_cards_radeonsi? ( gallium llvm ) video_cards_vc4? ( gallium ) video_cards_virgl? ( gallium ) video_cards_vivante? ( gallium gbm ) video_cards_vmware? ( gallium )

(dependency required by "x11-libs/cairo-1.14.12::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.52.1::gentoo[cairo]" [installed])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.7::gentoo[introspection]" [installed])

(dependency required by "media-plugins/audacious-plugins-3.9-r1::gentoo[libnotify]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Hmm nur weiß ich nicht was ich da machen soll ?

In der make.config steht ja eh drinnen 

```
GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="de"

L10N="de"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ABI_X86="64 32"
```

Was hab ich denn übersehen ? bis jetzt hat ja auch alles geklappt hmm.

Wäre echt danke für einen guten Tipp.

mfg

schattiLast edited by Schattenschlag on Sat Aug 25, 2018 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

da du mit gesetzten

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

scheinbar nur die nvidia-drivers nutzt, die ihre eigenen GLX libs mitbringen (die du via eselect opengl set nvidia setzt), wird mesa eigentlich gar nicht benötigt.

Vorschlag: Falls du tatsächlich nur die nvidia-drivers nutzt, dann kannst du bei mesa eigentlich nahezu alle Useflags herausnehmen.

Versuche mal folgende Useflags herauszunehmen: 

```
echo "media-libs/mesa -classic -gallium -llvm -opencl" >> /etc/portage/package.use/mesa
```

 Ich denke das sollte für deine nvidia-drivers besser passen.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hy danke Josef.95 hat geklappt.

Nur wieso kommt jetzt erst der Fehler? Hab ja jetzt jahrelang nichts geändert an den Useflags ? hmm

----------

## asturm

Vor Jahren gab es aber noch kein mesa-18.1.6.

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, vermutlich wurden die Abhängigkeiten vom mesa ebuild (oder/und deren genutzten eclasses) geändert.

Es ist in dem Sinne ja auch kein Fehler, sondern eher ein Hinweis darauf das man die Konfiguration anpassen möge.

Für nvidia-drivers sollte man den opencl Provider via eselect opencl Modul setzen können - schau mal via 

```
eselect opencl list
```

----------

## franzf

Ja klar, 18.1.6 gab es noch nicht "vor Jahren", das ging aber ganz aktuell stable.

Und um den Schuldigen zu benennen:

https://github.com/gentoo/gentoo/commit/6c41530ba8a4f5523f890a88f911b32a0870fdd4#diff-bb52c9a22b279652e5d968c49b6893fb

Hier wurde ohne REV-Bump eine Änderung an den USE-Dependencies eingeführt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war 17.3.9 bereits stable für die meisten Plattformen, dadurch auch bei dir installiert und insbesondere in der VDB mit jenen USE-Abhäbgigkeiten vorhanden.

Aus diesem Grund bekommst du erst jetzt mit dem Update diese Änderungen serviert.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Alles klar, danke für die Infos.

Muss mir irgendwie durch geschlüpft sein die News von Mesa und den Useflags änderungen.

----------

## asturm

Für USE-flag Änderungen gibt es normalerweise keine News, außer es handelt sich um globale Änderungen wie z.B. Python update.

----------

